# '69 Dodge Super Bee



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

actually, I guess this would be considered a 1969 1/2 Dodge Super Bee.
as the " A-12 " option was a mid year introduction.
I really like this Monogram 1/24 scale model. it has decent lines.
and with some parts box scrounging, it builds into a pretty decent model.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*Lovin it !!! That is one wicked lookin' ride... I like how the lugnuts stand out on the wheels and the white air cleaner !!! Awesome job !!!*


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

gotta love a bee :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

I have that model also







Bad photo in a display case.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great model. Loved the 1:1 version too. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great color!


----------

